# SnowEx 8500



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Has anyone actually USED this? I need a new electric in bed salter, but am very skeptical due to all the problems I've had with their 8000 model and their customer service.


----------



## PreFabber (Nov 17, 2002)

my dad bought one for the company he works for last year. the only problem was straight salt mix passing by the auger when driving from job to job. snowex fabbed up a new baffle the day he called about it, and overnighted it to him. i can only assume they have made this an addition to all of the units after that. so once that was installed, the unit worked flawlessly. the unit is well constructed and i am impressed with the wiring hookups and the controller too. unloading extra salt is really easy too with the removable spinner. empties it into a nice neat pile. i would definately recommend buying one. plus it has the two yard capacity which is really nice.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Got any pics?


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

If you have had problems with this company and their products, why would you even think about purchasing another NEW product from them. 

In case you haven't noticed from my posts on here for the past three years, I have nothing but HORRIBLE things to say about this company. They put out a miserable, inferior product and would not back it up-and I am not the only one who had this problem.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Andy N. said:


> If you have had problems with this company and their products, why would you even think about purchasing another NEW product from them.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed from my posts on here for the past three years, I have nothing but HORRIBLE things to say about this company. They put out a miserable, inferior product and would not back it up-and I am not the only one who had this problem.


The primary reason is I've used their tailgate spreaders for years and found them to be the best on the market. There is also something to be said for having the same control box and wiringharness on all trucks so I can easily drop any spreader in any truck and go.


----------



## PreFabber (Nov 17, 2002)

rcpd34 - i would be more than happy to get you some pics, but my cell phone and digital camera were stolen out of my truck a few nights ago. that's an interesting piece of info about the controllers. it's kind of like how the boss harness' are prewired for straight plows and v's. 

Andy N. - sorry to hear about your misfortunes with their products, and same to rcpd34 with your 8000. i can understand feeding problems and such because of the long way the salt has to travel to get to the auger, but with the full hopper length auger on the 8500 it acts just like a regular v-box with a conveyor floor.

A lot of manufacturers have a lot of nice products, and all of them have problems with some of their products. i think snowex needs to apply their full hopper length auger too all of their models, and they'd be set. just my opinion though


----------



## Bob Church (Dec 22, 2001)

When you need a new controller for the V-Maxx 8500 it will set you back about $900 from a Snowex dealer or you get an Omega 2070 from Karrier Company and pay less than $500. The Omega 2070 works great on the Vee-Pro 8000, 6000 and 3000 and Sand-Pro 1875too. The standard vibrator on all the big slide-in spreaders from Snowex is a knock off of the Sure-Flow Z-200 and it easily cost $150 more than a Z-200. The Z-200 has the longest duty cycle in the industry and comes with a 2 year warranty and a great price. We've got over 10,000 vibrators in the field so you know they work great.

If you ever need a chassis portion of the wiring harness for the Vee-Pro or V-Maxx it'll cost you around $300. You can get a complete 3 part Rhino harness system from Karrier that runs from the battery to the controller, controller to the bumper and bumper to the spreader for less than $300 from Karrier Company.

We make world class spreader performance parts right here in the USA. You'll love the way we make your spreader work!

Bob Church
President,
Karrier Company
800-709-4434
www.karrierco.com


----------

